# 3mile hook up!



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

we went out the past 2 days and here is what we got..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, the Fat Jax is planning on hitting the water later today!


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

cool yeah or boat trailer rear beam rusted away and broke..so i got to find another trailer that can hold a 19ft boat..i hate not haveing it


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

great cacth


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

you think those are big you should`ve seen the spanish at pier park,destin


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hellyeah i'd like to of hooked into them!


----------



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm past due on fishin for the spaniards,great job!!


----------

